# TrySim Übungsaufgaben



## t1m0n (15 März 2005)

Ich suche Übungsaufgaben für TrySIm.
Habe schon spsexperte gefunden (ist so eine prima seite die bei Lycos liegt)
Ich suche aber weitere Übungen zum Nachmachen und auch Erklärungen zu diversen Funktionen.
Hat jemand eine gute Seite parat?


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 März 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal hier, das ist die Homepage eines Members.
http://members.kremstalnet.at/kpeter/beispiele.php
mfg
dietmar


----------



## TimoS (15 März 2005)

Hi,
sieh dir das mal an.
ist glaub ich zum üben ganz gut.

http://www.u-ohm.de/indexTRY.htm


----------



## t1m0n (16 März 2005)

*t1m0n*

besten dank!
Ich habe versucht meine 2D-Anlage zu drucken, vergebens.
Bei 3D macht er ne Meldung es gehe nicht, die Bausteine druckt er,
bei 2D spuckt der Drucker nur weißes Papier


----------

